# Friday the 13th special edition DVDs and Blu Ray



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Details and cover art in the links - all due out June 16th.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10211

http://www.shocktillyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=10205

:voorhees:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Since I am a completest where it comes to this series, I will pick it up, though I am still of a mind that it could have been much, much better.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Agreed, my friend.


----------

